# Wie viel trainiert ihr ??



## NOS-Trial (1. November 2005)

Wie viel trainiert ihr ??

am Tag oder in der Woche?


also ich eigentlich einmal am Tag!


wollt mal fragen ob des zuviel 
oder zuwenig ist!

mfg NOS


----------



## trialsrider (1. November 2005)

Jo ich fahr auch quasi jeden Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (1. November 2005)

ich trainiere im sommer 3-4 stunden unter der woche, und am Wochenende meist auch so 3 stunden.. am WE brauch ich das nicht so als wenn schule ist.. nach der schule _muss_ ich erstmal aufs bike und fahren, sonst geht bei mir garnix.. 

jetzt im winter weiss ich noch nicht so.. ist eigentlich mein erster trial-winter, letzten winter war ich wegen einer verletzung fast die ganze kälte/schnee zeit ausser gefecht, also ich schau mal wie's wird..

//EDIT:

wobei man sagen muss das ich keine 4 stunden extrem-training betreibe.. ich mach mindestens alle 20 minuten trinkpause, und ausserdem fahr ich meist auch ne ecke bis zu meinen spots.. also ich würde mal sagen 2 stunden _echtes_ training..


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

ich glaub ich bin vom 26.10 bis 30.10 ca. 25 stunden gefahren   
intensivtraining


----------



## Mower (1. November 2005)

amerikanisches forum:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=16409


----------



## Scr4t (1. November 2005)

ich versuch 2 mal die woche aufs radl zu kommen...

einmal 2-3h und einmal kompletten samstag


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (1. November 2005)

ich geh so oft wie ich Lust habe. Was bringts sich aufs Rad zu zwingen wenn man kein Bock hat


----------



## trialco (1. November 2005)

Also ich fahr im Mom jeden- bis jeden zweiten Tag und wenn ich mal kein
Bock hab schau ich mir schnell nen Vid rein...


----------



## funky^jAY (1. November 2005)

fahr so im durchschnitt 3-4 mal die woche jeweils 1-2 stunden.

ist immer abhängig vom wetter und sonstiger lust. ich machs auch nur als lockeres hobby...will nich weltmeister werden oder so. soll ja spaß machen


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. November 2005)

Ich fahr so ca 1 h am Tag. M acht sich grad gut, da ich das Rad dazu nehmen kann, um zur Arbeit zu kommen. 

Und im Sommer wars dann halt am WE und abends noch oft ne Tour.


----------



## isah (1. November 2005)

dein post ist ja ansich ok.. nur, zur arbeit fahren zählt nicht als training. also bei uns trialern nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (1. November 2005)

höchstens deine Arbeit ist im Steinbruch dann wärs cOOl!


----------



## BraVe´ (1. November 2005)

Huhu leute, 

Ich trainiere so um die 4-5 std montag-freitag.. am wochenende dann schon etwas mehr.. fahre so jeden tag...

Gucken wie es im winter wird... werde ich aba wahrscheinlich noch mehr fahren da ich weinachten endlich mein Trialbike bekommen werde


----------



## Scrat (1. November 2005)

Zuwenig :-(

Im Sommer zwischen den Wettkämpfen kaum bis überhaupt nicht, dafür hab' ich die letzten 4 Wochen jedes Wochenende den Lenker in der Hand gehabt...

Also "unregelmäßig wenig" würde ich bei mir mal sagen.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. November 2005)

also ich guck das ich nach zwei tagen intensiven trainings(zwei stunden nur fahren) spätesten einen tag pausiere.um meine muskeln sich wieder erholen zu lassen.

gruß sebo


----------



## 525Rainer (1. November 2005)

derzeit jedes wochenende. und ich würd eigentlich schon gern weltmeister werden. aber mein zug ist schon abgefahren..


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

aber von der höhe reisst du noch ordentlich was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tretschwein (2. November 2005)

da will ich mal grade eine lobeshymne an die GEILSTE aller Sportarten loswerden:

WIE GEIL IST TRIAL????? GÖTTLICHGUT.....  

ist doch wirklich das beste was es gibt....
früher dh vor zwei jahren und davor bin ich ziemlich intensiv rennrad gefahren, 10000km im jahr, trainingsplan, beine rasieren etc. SRY aber es ist so GEWESEN. und das war schon geil aber halt nicht sooo geil, oft hab ich auch aus reiner disziplin meine runde gedreht....

ABER NU: wie geil ist das, wie happy man sein kann wenn man auf dem radl steht! wenn so richtig geiles wetter ist und man an irgendeinem superfetten spot losfährt mit so richtig coolen kollegen die genauso freak sind wie man selbst. Wenn man nachts auffwacht und an übersetzungen denkt oder inbrünstig eine mauer hasst die einem am tag vorher die schöne tensile zerkratzt hat... wie mies gelaunt ist man wenn ein idiot von hibike falsch kommissioniert hat und die ****ing nokons nun noch drei tage lieferzeit haben?

also trial würde ich sagen ist mein leben, nicht ganz aber immer da. ich fahre wirklich NUR wenn ich bock hab und das ist immer, im winter hab ich eine halle in meiner nähe, in der nähe meiner freundin und in köln ist auch eine....hier in der nähe haben wir einen quasi verein mit 25 leuten mitten in der eifeltundra und es rockt einiges  

naja wollt nurmal danke sagen:

DANKE TRIAL

felix


----------



## isah (2. November 2005)

genau so ist das 




> Wenn man nachts auffwacht und an übersetzungen



gott sei dank, ich bin nicht alleine...


----------



## Scr4t (2. November 2005)

also quasi nach dem motto:

Trial ist kein hobby oder sportart, sondern eine lebenseinstellung ?


----------



## jem23 (2. November 2005)

hähä, wir machen das einfach   

ontopic: viel zu wenig, komm nich ause pötte und mein kumpel, der zur gleichen zeit angefangen hat wie ich machtz jeden tag, und er is auch schon viel besser als ich    jaja.. übung macht den meister, wer mehr übt is schneller meister

ps: wie übt ihr so? übt ihr eine sache bissie klappt oder probiert ihr einfach so alles aus und von mal zu mal klappt mehr, is nämlich son kleiner streitpunkt zwischen meim kumpel und mir weil er übt immer ewig an einem spot/move rum und wenn ich dann mal mitfahr nervtz mich immer tierisch und ich will weiter zum nexten spot...


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. November 2005)

so um die 2 Std. täglich. Neulich war ich mit Aramis 9 Std fahren. Dann war ich tot. Dann bin ich in mein Betchen gegangen was meine Mutti mit liebe für mich zurechtgemacht hat, und am nächsten Tag war ich wieder Putzmunter.


----------



## isah (5. November 2005)

jem23 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: wie übt ihr so? übt ihr eine sache bissie klappt oder probiert ihr einfach so alles aus und von mal zu mal klappt mehr, is nämlich son kleiner streitpunkt zwischen meim kumpel und mir weil er übt immer ewig an einem spot/move rum und wenn ich dann mal mitfahr nervtz mich immer tierisch und ich will weiter zum nexten spot...




ich bleib teilweise auch sehr lange an einem spot.. meist mach ich an einem tag nur einen spot, nur am WE fahr ich hin und her.. ich nehm mir auch vor pro tag eine technik gezielt zu üben.. einfahren in jeder technik, und dann eben 1 stunde lang nur eine technik .. vorallem bei cousts und gaps aufs vr geht das aber dann ziemllich in die handgelenke.. das gibt sich allerdings nach einiger zeit..


----------



## G.o.D (6. November 2005)

im sommer taeglich meist 1-2h vor und 2-4h nach der arbeit. am wochenende koennens schon mal 6-8h/tag werden

im winter so lange kein schnee liegt meist so ne stunde taeglich, wenn schnee liegt huepf ich meistens so alle 2 wochen mal ein paar minuten in der tiefgarage aufm hinterrad rum... nur um sicher zu gehen, dass ichs noch kann 

@Tobe-Daddy

ich fahr so viel weil ich so viel lust hab 

@Hopfmannstropfe

lass dir das von jemandem sagen der die 30 ueberschritten hat und damit das verfallsdatum eines trialers weit hinter sich hat: nen tag pause bringt was wenn du 100 meter sprinter bist oder marathon laeufer... beim trial ist nur die frage: wie lang kann ichs machen, bis die gelenke/knochen aufgeben. das wiederum ist hauptsaechlich ne frage des alters, weniger des schonens, und da wuerde ich empfehlen jeden tag zu nutzen den du kriegen kannst.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. November 2005)

also ich versuche so oft wie möglich aufs bike zu kommen,. nur in letzter zeit klappt das leider nicht mehr so oft, wie ichs gern hätte, denn schule, arbeit, freundin brauchen auch zeit....   naja aba anders gehts leider nicht...aba ich will wieder öfter, immoment isses nur noch 3mal pro woche...wills wieder verdoppeln....


----------



## glotz (8. November 2005)

hab heute auch mal wieder trainiert!!
bin 22km gefahren davon 8,5 weelie das längste teilam stück waren 2,7km!!!
man bin ich schlecht geworden!!
gehe morgen wieder radeln und dann wirds besser!!!
kann ja wohl nicht sein will nächstes jahr mal meinen rekord brechen!!
also jungs geht raus und fahrt so oft es geht!!
bis denn teo


----------



## hopmonkey (8. November 2005)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mit sattel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.o.D (8. November 2005)

glotz schrieb:
			
		

> bin 22km gefahren davon 8,5 weelie das längste teilam stück waren 2,7km!!!



samma hast du dein' fahradcomputer ans hinterrad geschraubt oder wie hast du das gemessen


----------



## glotz (8. November 2005)

na klar mit sattel!!
und ja ich hab meinen tacho am hinterrad!!
und den tacho am oberrohr weil der funksender nicht weiter reicht!! leider!!


----------



## sonygamer (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich konnte vor einem Monat keine Wheelie also kurz hoch dann wieder runter mein Fehler war ich dachte ich hätte genug Luft im Reifen war aber nicht so  ich habe einfach mal ausprobiert und Pumpte mal meinen Hinter Reifen auf und da es klappe ich konnte kompett Wheelie worauf ihr auch noch achten müsst eure hinderBremse die darf nicht am Rad schleifen wenn ihr sie nicht betätigt also gans locker machen weil wenn man Wheelie kann braucht man auch die Hinter Bremse bevor man nachhinten kippt fals es noch Fragen gibt könnt ihr euch bei mir in ICQ melden XD


ICQ : 234450928


MFG Daniel C.


----------



## AcaPulco (26. Mai 2008)

Wtf? Grabschänder!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. Mai 2008)

:d


----------



## HeavyMetal (26. Mai 2008)

@sonygamer

hallo
wie is das eigentlich mit dem hinterradhüpfen? ich hab jetz bei meiner downhill kiste den dämpfer auf ganz hart gestellt, aber irgendwie mags nich so recht klappen, obs vielleicht an der 42-12er übersetzung liegt? hm...hast du da nen tipp für mich?


----------



## *George* (30. Mai 2008)

@ sonygamer: wie fertig bist du denn??


----------



## trialbock (30. Mai 2008)

*George* schrieb:


> @ sonygamer: wie fertig bist du denn??





HeavyMetal schrieb:


> @sonygamer
> 
> hallo
> wie is das eigentlich mit dem hinterradhüpfen? ich hab jetz bei meiner downhill kiste den dämpfer auf ganz hart gestellt, aber irgendwie mags nich so recht klappen, obs vielleicht an der 42-12er übersetzung liegt? hm...hast du da nen tipp für mich?


----------

